# How was your 2016 season.



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

I had a average year really good spring, summer sucked the water got to hot with no rain. Then fall was good for me too.


----------



## the_waterwolf (Feb 8, 2013)

Springtime was excellent for pike this year. I guided my dad to a 40" pike back in March. Aside from that I did not get out enough. One of my friends, who fishes quite a bit, had a great year with a few fish in the high 30" class. 

Notable accomplishments were homing down a few steelhead spots on some very skinny, unstocked tributaries and going duck hunting for the first time. 

I intend on making time next summer to begin locating some muskies in western basin tributaries.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

only did a little spring fishing for lmb and the fishing was great. summer fishing consisted of one 5 day trip to erie. and that trip kinda sucked. had another 5 day trip planned for erie but with rain and thunderstorms forecast we canceled. didn't do any fall fishing this yr. just couldn't get myself out there. but I plan on doing more fishing next yr.
sherman


----------



## Rocknut (Apr 17, 2015)

Didn't start for muskie till the fall. I think I did pretty good. Still learning again how to fish for them. My biggest was a 47"+ fish caught on a figure 8. Can't wait till next year.
The bug has bitten me!!


----------



## rrand59 (Jul 11, 2015)

I didn't get out much as I wanted. Water got to hot. During the fall I did manage to get my son and grandson on their first fish and that was good


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I did have a great deer season. I didn't get a deer but got to spend some quality time with my oldest son. he got a doe and that was great for me. we did have snow most of the time we hunted. and I really love hunting in the snow. you can see birds flying 100 yrds away on the white background.
sherman


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

Caught this muskie from westbranch damn March 6th on my 5th cast of the year! 17 days later caught 29" walleye. Spring was really good to with crappie fishing and channels. With several channels over 7 lbs. When the waters got low and hot still did well with exploring and fishing new structure that was exposed. From mid August on to present fishing fell off quite abit...looking forward to early ice out in 2017.


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

Best year so far , caught fish through the entire season !


----------



## TopRaider15 (Mar 10, 2015)

Good June, 1 43 up north. Dead summer, did well on a fall trip to Vermilion (MN). No luck around here this fall...didn't really try hard enough either. Looking to head South (KY&TN) for some river musky action in 2 weeks.


----------



## nick220722 (Aug 27, 2015)

I went 4 times in the Fall and boated a high 30 inch fish and had a follow to the boat. Not bad for my first couple of times ever fishing for them.


----------

